# What is your #1 photography goal for 2015?



## Vtec44 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but I'm curious to see what is everyone's photography goal for 2015?  Whether it is business, technical, or artistic aspect of photography.  What do you want to accomplish this year?


----------



## snerd (Jan 19, 2015)

I want to get better with people photos, using bounced flash especially.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 19, 2015)

To develop my own B&W films and also to try my hand at wet printing.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2015)

To take better photos.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 19, 2015)

Finish my 52wk project, continue to progress with landscape and people photography, continue to chronicle my kids growing up.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 20, 2015)

Photograph more big, bouncing tatas.

Haha just kidding!






I would gladly settle for small to average-sized tatas.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 20, 2015)

Seriously though, I'd just like to get more acclimated to the area I'm living in now through making friends, and getting less in my own head when out and about, looking for contacts, or asking a publication about shooting for them.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jan 20, 2015)

As much as I would like to do something that made the spotlight shine on me (my photography), I think what I would really like is to help start a local photography club.

Jim


----------



## Forkie (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm currently planning a large-scale conceptual shoot which will be shot in April - had a production meeting with the model and costume maker last night.  Still looking for an MUA.  Can't wait for that.

And to start getting enough regular actor headshots (my chosen career path) to maybe consider leaving the day job


----------



## goooner (Jan 20, 2015)

Basically, to shoot more...


----------



## SCraig (Jan 20, 2015)

Take a couple of photographs that I like.


----------



## natan dotan (Jan 20, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted, but I'm curious to see what is everyone's photography goal for 2015?  Whether it is business, technical, or artistic aspect of photography.  What do you want to accomplish this year?


well im sure its a comon one but i would like to increase my busines volume and get better with conducting my wildlife photography workshops


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 20, 2015)

To explore macro pinhole photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 20, 2015)

Stay busy shooting, be more tolerant  of "amateur professionals" Keep chasing my one perfect image. Above all, spend time with my new grand son.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2015)

1. is to not suck as bad. but 2. is more cat pics.


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2015)

Lose 10lbs.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2015)

I have so many photography goals right now that it's a bit overwhelming.   Ranking them is difficult because they're all necessary and important.   Top 2 are to learn to use the ocf that I got myself for Christmas and to get some post processing skills.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2015)

Learn how to do contact sheets and wet printing. Get into large format. Put together a portfolio that I could possibly show to a few local galleries.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 20, 2015)

One is to just visit all the places I have in mind for this year, another is I want to enter some photos into the Epson Pano Awards. I did pretty well with my goals last year, just want to keep working hard and staying on that path


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 20, 2015)

Major:To not let life issues interrupt my photography work

And

Minor: organize a bigger meetup for TPF in NYC


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to take one photo this year that really wows me.


----------



## Designer (Jan 20, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted, but I'm curious to see what is everyone's photography goal for 2015?  Whether it is business, technical, or artistic aspect of photography.  What do you want to accomplish this year?


Yes, there was a thread on this same topic recently.

I've got a photography "to do" list.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd like to shoot more for the magazine I work for. That's not a goal I enjoy entire control over, though, as there need to be notable things occurring for me to shoot.

Also, for the magazine's website, I'll be writing a column that will be based around photography. My goal is to have that not suck too bad.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 20, 2015)

My goals for 2015 are:
-keep getting my Fine Art in Motion set out to more galleries (2016 is filling up with showings but nothing for 2015 yet  ), 
- execute my plan and set up my shop to sell my other work
-continue to learn film and darkroom
-explore other sets and ideas for showings 
-and learn more, more more!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Major:To not let life issues interrupt my photography work
> 
> And
> 
> Minor: organize a bigger meetup for TPF in NYC




I hear Portland Maine is way nicer.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Major:To not let life issues interrupt my photography work
> ...


Pshaw!  Midwest Ontario is where it's at!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Lose 10lbs.



So, you're selling your camera equipment?


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2015)

sm4him said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Lose 10lbs.
> ...



That would be a much easier way.


----------



## goooner (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Lose 10lbs.



Plan on going mirror-less


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Lose 10lbs.


So you're going mirrorless then? :giggle:


----------



## Buckster (Jan 20, 2015)

Gather the props and so forth to complete more personal project shots from my concept notebook.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2015)

Think more, slow down, Shoot less.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 20, 2015)

Such inspiring goals that you all have


----------



## snerd (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Lose 10lbs.


Reminded me of an old sign in my barber's shop.............. lose weight fast, get a haircut!


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2015)

Expand my darkroom.   I'd really love to figure out a way to get a sink in there; carrying my water tub at the end of the session is getting old.   As am I.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope to make friends and family a little more comfortable when I have my DSLR out and am shooting. It seems odd, that when I'm taking pics with my cell phone nobody gets all nervous and acts weird, but let me come around with the DSLR and they all start acting camera shy.


----------



## weepete (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to take a selfie with a double figured fish I just caught.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 20, 2015)

better marketing
solid business plan (vs flying by seat of pants)


----------



## MRnats (Jan 20, 2015)

Get my coworker to do a shoot with me. Never really spoke to her but I love her look. Guess I gotta go make nice with her.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2015)

My *#1* Photography Goal?

Keep breathing. Without accomplishing THAT, the rest of my goals will be considerably harder to attain. 

I really don't know that I can narrow it down to a #1 goal; I have several in mind that are equally important to me:
Get better organized.
Improve my processing skills.
Improve my portraiture skills.
Just improve.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 20, 2015)

Self-promotion to a point that I'm funded well enough by my freelancing work to keep myself housed and alive during the off season at my new job as a Photographer's Assistant.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Major:To not let life issues interrupt my photography work
> ...




Yup at 3 Dollar Deweys around mid August sounds good


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 20, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Major:To not let life issues interrupt my photography work
> 
> And
> 
> Minor: organize a bigger meetup for TPF in NYC



I'll do that!! Sounds fun.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 20, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> As much as I would like to do something that made the spotlight shine on me (my photography), I think what I would really like is to help start a local photography club.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
There is a website/group called www.meetup.com that gets groups of like minded folks together for activities like photography, biking, cards, birding, etc.
Might be a way to get a photography club started in your area.
denny


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2015)

weepete said:


> I want to take a selfie with a double figured fish I just caught.



I bet you could turn the fish into a pinhole camera...


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 20, 2015)

Want to keep on, keepin on.  And if I make 76, I'll repeat.
And do some of this stuff.
10 Tips on Creativity for 2015 | explora


----------



## pgriz (Jan 20, 2015)

I wish to learn to capture emotion with my photography.  Decent with static stuff, but seriously deficient in the peak moment ability.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jan 21, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> Jim,
> There is a website/group called www.meetup.com that gets groups of like minded folks together for activities like photography, biking, cards, birding, etc.
> Might be a way to get a photography club started in your area.
> denny


Thanks. I live in a very rural area and there's nothing listed within 50 miles, which would still be too far for me, especially in Winter. I'm active on facebook and will keep trying to motivate my local friends.

Jim


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine is to become a full time pro. I've given up on being in business for myself, but I know there are full time jobs out there even in such a small area as this one.


----------



## sleist (Jan 22, 2015)

Nudes.

Camera not required.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 23, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted, but I'm curious to see what is everyone's photography goal for 2015?  Whether it is business, technical, or artistic aspect of photography.  What do you want to accomplish this year?


Become proficient, and profitable, as a wedding photographer.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 23, 2015)

Austin Greene said:


> Become proficient, and profitable, as a wedding photographer.



Best of luck to you my friend, from one California wedding photographer to another


----------



## Alyssa15267 (Jan 31, 2015)

I would like to take better pictures, and learn more about studio lighting, and to learn as much as I caN.There's always room for improvement


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 31, 2015)

To finally get a good lighting setup for my macro stuffs


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------

